# Just bought a belt and...



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Its too big :cursing: got it from pullum sports and was wondering if any one has ever adjusted one them selfs?

Im thinking of drilling 2 holes into, what you lot reckon? its a lever style one so just need to move the lever about half an inch so it fits tighter


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Should work with two cleanly cut holes mate..... shouldnt be such a skinny girl should you? ;-p


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

haha i know, ive been doing to much walking i think... its made me lose tonnes of weight

I have considerd just carbing up and bloating my allready fat ass out even more


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Do it, should be fine mate.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

Pullums are good mate, just send it back and they will send a smaller one. Will cost you the postage but id rather do that than having several inchs of leather flapping around when lifting.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> Pullums are good mate, just send it back and they will send a smaller one. Will cost you the postage but id rather do that than having several inchs of leather flapping around when lifting.


Im used to having several inches flapping round mate... wouldnt bother me.. ;-)


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> Pullums are good mate, just send it back and they will send a smaller one. Will cost you the postage but id rather do that than having several inchs of leather flapping around when lifting.


how much will it cost you reckon and turn around time? if youve ever sent anything back before


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

i've modified mine, had to drill an extra hole and had a good amunt of excess leather cut off to make it more comfortable, was easy enough


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2011)

MarkFranco said:


> how much will it cost you reckon and turn around time? if youve ever sent anything back before


Sorry for late reply bud. what did you end up doing?

I stuck it in the box, cost about £5 or £6 to post back. sent new belt out next day.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Harry Sacks said:


> i've modified mine, had to drill an extra hole and had a good amunt of excess leather cut off to make it more comfortable, was easy enough


Sent you a private message, but ill ask here aswell, did you cut the excess off your self or get it done at a leather workers?

If you did it your self could you give me a run done of what you did? has the suede'y bit started peeling off becuase the stiching etc isnt there (if that makes any sense  )


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

MarkFranco said:


> Sent you a private message, but ill ask here aswell, did you cut the excess off your self or get it done at a leather workers?
> 
> If you did it your self could you give me a run done of what you did? has the suede'y bit started peeling off becuase the stiching etc isnt there (if that makes any sense  )


it was done by someone that does equestian wear, the suede hasnt peeled as they redid the stitching, did a proper good job of it, think it only cost me about £10


----------

